# rear windows rolled down!



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

is there a way to make the rear windows to fully roll down on a 1992 maxima?
i have always hated that safety feature...
thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

its not a safety feature. the window cant go down any further, theres no where for the window to go, the wheel well is right there.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Look at the window.

Look at the door.

Look at the rear wheel arch.

Measure how far down the window needs to go...


----------

